# Serica



## DURANGO

Does anyone know where I can get a picture of the clipper ship Serica she came in to London on the same tide as the Taeping and the Ariel as they raced home from China during the great tea race many thanks Dave .


----------



## Boatman25

There is one here 

*http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?179876*

SERICA


1863 August 4
Launched at the shipyard of Robert Steele & Co., Greenock, for James Findlay, Geenock. 

1864 June 2 - September 19
Sailed from Foochow to London in 109 days. 

1864 October 25 - February 1
Sailed from Torbay to Shanghai in 99 days, or 106 days from London. 

1865 May 28 - September 11
Left Foochow at the same day as Fiery Cross for London where she arrived after 106 days. 

1866 May 30 - September 6
Sailed from Foochow to London in 99 days. Finished as third ship in the Great Tea Race of 1866 and 

1868 October 11 - January 17
Sailed from London to Shanghai in 98 days. 

1872 November 2
Left Hong Kong for Montevideo. 

1872 November 3
Wrecked on the Parcels. Only one of a crew of 23 survived.


----------



## DURANGO

Boatman25 said:


> There is one here
> 
> *http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?179876*
> 
> SERICA
> 
> 
> 1863 August 4
> Launched at the shipyard of Robert Steele & Co., Greenock, for James Findlay, Geenock.
> 
> 1864 June 2 - September 19
> Sailed from Foochow to London in 109 days.
> 
> 1864 October 25 - February 1
> Sailed from Torbay to Shanghai in 99 days, or 106 days from London.
> 
> 1865 May 28 - September 11
> Left Foochow at the same day as Fiery Cross for London where she arrived after 106 days.
> 
> 1866 May 30 - September 6
> Sailed from Foochow to London in 99 days. Finished as third ship in the Great Tea Race of 1866 and
> 
> 1868 October 11 - January 17
> Sailed from London to Shanghai in 98 days.
> 
> 1872 November 2
> Left Hong Kong for Montevideo.
> 
> 1872 November 3
> Wrecked on the Parcels. Only one of a crew of 23 survived.


Thanks for that I would very much like to get a complet side view of her if at all possible as I am building a replica of her I am surprised there is not a lot more available many thanks again Dave .


----------



## stein

The Lahloo moored off Gravesend in the early 1870s. She was fitted with single topsails when built in 1867. (McGregor collection)


----------



## DURANGO

stein said:


> The Lahloo moored off Gravesend in the early 1870s. She was fitted with single topsails when built in 1867. (McGregor collection)


 Thanks for that Stein


----------



## mmjhtb

*You could try this website*



DURANGO said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a picture of the clipper ship Serica she came in to London on the same tide as the Taeping and the Ariel as they raced home from China during the great tea race many thanks Dave .


You could have a look here:-

http://www.southbaysail.com/the-great-tea-race-of-1866.html

Not sure which picture is of Serica - some are labelled & some not.

I've been looking at these as an ancestor was rumoured to have captained one of the clippers, but I'm struggling to get information that bears this out, so it may be a rubbish story.

regards mmjhtb


----------



## Boatman25

There is also a paintings here 

* http://www.artnet.com/artists/barry...r-serica-off-lyme-bay-aIaiq0YRKptR6CHkQxnXcA2*

and here

*http://www.lintonmaritimeart.com.au/gallery_images/7.1 tea clipper serica full.htm*




,


----------



## Bill Morrison

Hi Durango 
I see you have had a few replies on this request, while searching through my library on sailing ships I came across a photo of the Serica in D R Macgregor's Square Rigged Sailing Ships, it is on page 98. I hope this may be of some help to you. I have a great interest in sailing ships and viewing the postings on this site. All the best to you Bill Morrison


----------



## DURANGO

Bill Morrison said:


> Hi Durango
> I see you have had a few replies on this request, while searching through my library on sailing ships I came across a photo of the Serica in D R Macgregor's Square Rigged Sailing Ships, it is on page 98. I hope this may be of some help to you. I have a great interest in sailing ships and viewing the postings on this site. All the best to you Bill Morrison


Sorry I,m late picking up on your message Bill many thanks for taking the trouble best regards Dave.


----------

